# Wilderness Presidential Resorts - Massanutten's Sister Resort



## Miss Marty (Feb 25, 2013)

Massanutten timeshare owners can now make reservations at their sister resort, Wilderness Presidential Resorts. Wilderness is a family-oriented resort that is conveniently located close to Civil War Battlefields, shopping, historic down-town Fredericksburg, and much more! The resort also  has a large selection of recreational vehicles and cabins available for rent. Rentals are as low as $129 for two nights in a 38 foot park motel RV.  
Any Mass owners stayed at WPR in historic Spotsylvania County Virginia?


----------



## elaine (Feb 25, 2013)

we are not Mass owner, but Pres owners. We live 45 minutes away and use our cabin on the lake each summer. This is a camping place with nice, but rustic 2BR cabins at the back on a lake--this is NOT the "38 foot park[ed] motel RV" you referred to, which is a trailer in a different area. It is a fun, but not fancy, place. There are lots of activities, crafts, games, etc.  The cabins have gas grills, fireplaces, vaulted ceilings, AC, cable, jacuzzi tub.
We go to fish with our kids, play tennis, swim, paddle boat, putt-putt, and do crafts.


----------

